# Advice for mouth to lung setup please



## Richelo Killian (14/11/16)

Hey awesome forum!

I am a mouth to lung vaper. I have tried sub ohm many times, and just don't like it.

My favorite gear is the Kangertech Subtank Mini with a 1.2 Ohm OCC coil.

The 1.2 Ohm and even 1.5 Ohm OCC coils are now NOWHERE to be found. I used to get the 1.2 at VapeKing, but, they are not listed at all anymore.

Have done a crazy search for them online here in SA, and NO luck at all.

I do NOT want to build myself. Just too much else going on to spend time building.

I also have an Aspire Nautilus with the 1.2 Ohm BDC, but, flavor and airflow is nothing compared to the Subtank Mini.

SO ...

Any advice on what tank/coil combo to go for that is still readily available?

Thanks!

Rich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/16)

Hi @Richelo Killian 
You are asking a good question
Great commercial mouth to lung options are not very common these days with all the big air tanks around - and the low mg high VG juice

For me, the only commercial one i use is the little Evod1 - with the stock 1.8 ohm evod silica wick coils. But its nowhere near the type of vape as the subtank mini. Its much milder. I just use 18mg and nuke it with extra menthol concentrate drops 

You could try the pico and melo 3 mini with the "good" ccell coils. To me its still more of a restricted lung hit though, not tight enough for a good mouth to lung in my book.

My best MTL by a country mile is still my Reo/RM2 - but that is a rebuildable which is not what you are after. That said, it gives me far less hassle than most other rebuildable devices and has been operating flawlessly for over two years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (14/11/16)

I would recommend the Nautilus X MTL tank. It comes with a 1.5ohm MTL coils and really provides great flavour ito a MTL tank. Coils last up to about 2.5 weeks and due to the fact that the coils fire from 14-22w battery life is awesome on a single battery mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (14/11/16)

Boktiet said:


> I would recommend the Nautilus X MTL tank. It comes with a 1.5ohm MTL coils and really provides great flavour ito a MTL tank. Coils last up to about 2.5 weeks and due to the fact that the coils fire from 14-22w battery life is awesome on a single battery mod.



The Nautilus X is probably number 1 on my list right now, but, the 2 things holding me back ... TINY tank compared to the 2 I have, AND, SAME BDC coils as the Nautilus which is not as good on flavor and airflow as the Kangertech OCC coils.


----------



## Andre (14/11/16)

Consider the Vaporesso Guardian tank. Eminently MTL on the 0.5 ohm ceramic coil units. I asked for and got some advice on this here. HRH has been vaping from the Guardian (0.5 ohm coils and MTL on the second size air hole) since and not a single problem. No spitback, no wicking problems. And, being a cup format, no leaking. These coils are a vast improvement on the AIO coil units (also for cup design) and the gold Vaporesso ceramic coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (14/11/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Richelo Killian
> You are asking a good question
> Great commercial mouth to lung options are not very common these days with all the big air tanks around - and the low mg high VG juice
> 
> ...



I really like iStick Mods, so, may just give the Evod a try. Don't seem to find the 1.8 ohm coils in SA though, but, will search some more!


----------



## Richelo Killian (14/11/16)

Andre said:


> Consider the Vaporesso Guardian tank. Eminently MTL on the 0.5 ohm ceramic coil units. I asked for and got some advice on this here. HRH has been vaping from the Guardian (0.5 ohm coils and MTL on the second size air hole) since and not a single problem. No spitback, no wicking problems. And, being a cup format, no leaking. These coils are a vast improvement on the AIO coil units (also for cup design) and the gold Vaporesso ceramic coils.



Thanks!

Really like the look of the pro kit here: http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/vaporesso-target-pro-kit?variant=23824131846 !


----------



## Andre (14/11/16)

Richelo Killian said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Really like the look of the pro kit here: http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/vaporesso-target-pro-kit?variant=23824131846 !


That is a tank totally different to the Guardian tank. Not for MTL vaping I think. And it takes the dreaded gold ceramic coils.


----------



## Richelo Killian (14/11/16)

Andre said:


> That is a tank totally different to the Guardian tank. Not for MTL vaping I think. And it takes the dreaded gold ceramic coils.



Hhhhmmm, ok, looking at the wrong tank then. Was looking at what was posted on the other thread you linked to.

What is the issue with the gold ceramic coils?


----------



## Andre (14/11/16)

Richelo Killian said:


> Hhhhmmm, ok, looking at the wrong tank then. Was looking at what was posted on the other thread you linked to.
> 
> What is the issue with the gold ceramic coils?


I am referring to the tank on the right hand side of the picture in this post.

Those cCell Ceramic coils are very inconsistent and prone to airlock, which lead to dry hits and coil burns. When they work, they are great.


----------



## Silver (14/11/16)

Richelo Killian said:


> I really like iStick Mods, so, may just give the Evod a try. Don't seem to find the 1.8 ohm coils in SA though, but, will search some more!



Check eCiggies @Richelo Killian - they might have those coils


----------



## Richelo Killian (14/11/16)

Silver said:


> Check eCiggies @Richelo Killian - they might have those coils



Thanks!

I actually just ordered the Guardian tank from them. On advice from @Andre will try it with the 0.5 ceramic coil and low airflow and see how it goes. Generally good reviews of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/11/16)

Richelo Killian said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I actually just ordered the Guardian tank from them. On advice from @Andre will try it with the 0.5 ceramic coil and low airflow and see how it goes. Generally good reviews of it.



Let us know how it goes for you @Richelo Killian 
Am also interested


----------



## Andre (14/11/16)

Richelo Killian said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I actually just ordered the Guardian tank from them. On advice from @Andre will try it with the 0.5 ceramic coil and low airflow and see how it goes. Generally good reviews of it.


Looking forward to your impressions. Do shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Duffie12 (14/11/16)

Ah I see you've already ordered but for others looking for a good MtL the Melo iii mini or nano with the new ecml coils is also a great option


----------



## Richelo Killian (14/11/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Ah I see you've already ordered but for others looking for a good MtL the Melo iii mini or nano with the new ecml coils is also a great option


Thanks! Will keep that in mind if I'm not happy with this one!


----------



## Richelo Killian (15/11/16)

Got the Guardian tank earlier today ...

Primed the coil, and let it stand in the filled tank for 30 mins before starting at 12W.

Cranked up over time to 18.5W

Something funny happened ... Never did DTL before... With 0.5Ohm and air flow on almost full, doing DTL just became natural.

First impression after about 2 hours ...

O...M...W!!!! AMAZING flavor and vapor volume!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (15/11/16)

Richelo Killian said:


> Got the Guardian tank earlier today ...
> 
> Primed the coil, and let it stand in the filled tank for 30 mins before starting at 12W.
> 
> ...



It gets even better at high wattages and in TC mode!


----------



## Johan Heyns (15/11/16)

If you're still looking for a MTL setup, have a look at the Eleaf Icare. I got myself one over the weekend, put some 18mg juice in and its awesome. The kit as well as the coils are also very affordable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> If you're still looking for a MTL setup, have a look at the Eleaf Icare. I got myself one over the weekend, put some 18mg juice in and its awesome. The kit as well as the coils are also very affordable.


Where did you get one please? Been looking to try one, but only the mini available and that battery is just too small.


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)

Andre said:


> Where did you get one please? Been looking to try one, but only the mini available and that battery is just too small.


Vape Shop canal walk only white on the website, best to double check before a drive through.
http://vapeshop.co.za/eLeaf-Icare#all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Vape Shop canal walk only white on the website, best to double check before a drive through.
> http://vapeshop.co.za/eLeaf-Icare#all



I have also been looking for the bigger version... went to the web site and added one to the basket and all of a sudden R299 became R300? Looking into the basket I see they automatically added R1 to pay to be on thier SMS list!

Thanks I'll wait for another vendor to stock it thank all the same! Sheeezzz!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (15/11/16)

@VapeShop.co.za What is going on here guys ? 
This isn't exactly in the spirit of ecigssa...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (16/11/16)

Andre said:


> Where did you get one please? Been looking to try one, but only the mini available and that battery is just too small.



I also bought mine from Vape Shop. But the one in Somerset Mall

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

